# When Gods Meet....



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I found this on CNN. I think it's from the AFI tribute to George Lucas.



William Shatner -- Capt. Kirk from another great space saga, "Star Trek" -- offered a musical number "from one star voyager to another."

He performed a variation of "My Way," telling Lucas "you did it your way" while dancers in "Star Wars" stormtrooper costumes did a chorus line routine.

"Live long," Shatner told Lucas. "You've already prospered enough."


----------

